# GPS maps question



## gman (Oct 13, 2000)

I'm looking at getting a new GPS and was wondering if there was one out there that had mapping available to show if you were on state land or not. We want to get one to do a little geo caching, have the ability to put mapping for fishing that would have lake contours, (mostly saginaw bay) and I'm looking for any recommendations you might have. thanks in advance,


----------



## Catalpa (Dec 15, 2011)

I have a Garmin GPSMap 60csx, loaded with the topo maps. I think the date on the topo cd is 2008, can't remember. I live near a lot of state land and it's shaded a different color on the map than the private land around it. I've kayaked around the Lake Huron/Saginaw Bay area and Lake Margrethe and some rivers and found it to be pretty accurate and helpful.

I've had the opportunity to compare my unit to the new version, the 62s, and an older etrex. The new version has the capability for paperless geocaching, which is awesome, but the redesign really messed up the menus and made the whole thing harder to use and cumbersome. It is also slower to pick up the satellites and loses them quicker. The older etrex is basically ok for geocaching but not much use for terrain or driving directions.

Aside from wishing it could do paperless geocaching, I've been very happy with the 60csx. I can mount it in a bracket on the dash and use it for driving directions. I can zip it up inside my backpack and hike out to the deerblind or follow a blood trail through the brush and trees and it never loses the track. I've also found it to be waterproof as advertised during a little kayak misadventure. 

Hope this info helps.


----------



## ih772 (Jan 28, 2003)

A lot of times, wooded areas are a green color on the maps in the GPS but.....that doesn't necessarily mean its state land.


----------



## gman (Oct 13, 2000)

I ended up getting an Etrex 20. Really nice unit. picked up some maps online that indicate whether or not I'm on state land for 42.00. also has birdseye imagery with it and free updates. i think it was at gpshuntingmaps.com


----------



## engsetters (Dec 31, 2005)

the garmin Oregon 300 has mapping you can put a topo map or a lake maps and has all the top features. Touch screen easy to use and lots of storage. There is one for sale in fishing stuff.


----------



## SPORTSMAN (Jun 2, 2000)

I use the Lake Master Pro in my Lowrance. It shows all the State and Federal land.which is for the most part accurate.
As far as Geocaching I use the 60 csx it is alot easier load caches and my pocket Querys.
And there are plenty of Apps for smart phones for paperless caching.

aka SP500


----------



## buckykm1 (Dec 19, 2011)

There are 2 that i know of, but i am not sure if they have MI or not, i am going to get one for out west ( Hunting GPS Maps ) or ( koutdoorproducts ) they show everything.

Kevin


----------

